# Trouble with bath time!



## Rogue's Mama (Aug 8, 2013)

We gave my GSD a bath the other day and it was a disaster!! When we first got her around 4 weeks ago we gave her a bath and she did ok.. she was freaking out a little but I think she was scarred because it was her first day with us so she did not go crazy. Well, this past weekend we gave her a bath and she went CRAZY!! It took me and my husband to hold her onto her and she was bucking like a horse and flipping everywhere and started to bite us to get us to let her go. Its like she thought we were killing her or something . When she bit us she bit us HARD to where it punctured the skin. She is only a little over 11 weeks old so right now we can manage her but I am worried about the future when she is A LOT bigger! We have been trying to just introduce her to the hose outside now but she doesn't seem to be warming up to it. By the way she freaked out so bad that she popped a blood vessel in her eye. The Vet says shes ok but it scarred me and I want to avoid this in the future!


----------



## Rogue's Mama (Aug 8, 2013)

I forgot to add that she is EXTREMELY dramatic! lol We took her to the Vet and she literally sounds like someone was killing her when she got her shots and when she got her nails trimmed. Literally, the vet techs and vets were running in there thinking something crazy was happening! She is a loud mouth and is just a bit over dramatic about everything but bath time seems to be the worse.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I think what I would do is take advantage of the summer and get a little kiddie pool. She will learn water is fun. You will probably have to get the pool yourself, lots of toy & treats.
As far as the tub I had to pick Lakota up and she would flip out then stand like a statue scared to death. I couldn't keep picking her up so eventually I was able to lure her in. Now she goes willingly. Don't give too many baths you'll drry out her skin.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I got my dog to love bath way too much by getting into the tub with him. If I have fun, he has fun =) I make scary things look like he is missing a party! 

I would also let him sit in the bathroom when I take a shower and he would toss toys in there for me to toss back, now I can't have him in the shower anymore because he will happily get in.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

You can try what I did. First, play until her tongue is hanging out and she's hot. Then I let some water from the hose dribble down Traveler's back and say the words "My Time!" all excitedly. I didn't hold him or anything and I made sure the water didn't spray in his face, just dribbled down his back. Then we played more. When we played, I'd say "Your Time!". I continued to do this until he wasn't afraid of the hose or water. Eventually you'll get her to where she'll let you bathe her. The biggest part of this is that whenever I say "Your Time", he knows its play. When I say "My Time", he knows he has to stand still and be bathed. I am always sure we play both before and after the bath.


----------



## Rogue's Mama (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you for the responses. I think we might stick with the bath tub and trying to just bring her in there more often while Im bathing my kids or something. We bathe our other dog outside because of her hair, we would have all clogged drains if we bathed her inside so I was hoping to get them both out there and bathe them at the same time so I am thinking I just introduced her to the hose and outside bathing too soon. Is it normal for German Shepherds to be soooo dramatic?? lol


----------



## Rogue's Mama (Aug 8, 2013)

Traveler's Mom said:


> You can try what I did. First, play until her tongue is hanging out and she's hot. Then I let some water from the hose dribble down Traveler's back and say the words "My Time!" all excitedly. I didn't hold him or anything and I made sure the water didn't spray in his face, just dribbled down his back. Then we played more. When we played, I'd say "Your Time!". I continued to do this until he wasn't afraid of the hose or water. Eventually you'll get her to where she'll let you bathe her. The biggest part of this is that whenever I say "Your Time", he knows its play. When I say "My Time", he knows he has to stand still and be bathed. I am always sure we play both before and after the bath.



Oh I love the phrases you use for this!! I will definitely start trying this!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think having a handheld shower attachment really helps. My male had only had one bath(shortly after he came home). At 7 months I decided to give him another and he balked. I used his ball on string that he loves and teased him up, he jumped into the tub in a state of drive and then I turned on the water.
He was fine after that, and now loves baths....especially the massage mode of the shower attachment!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GSDs are known for being drama queens.  When getting a young pup used to bathing, it's best to do it indoors with warm water. Cold water from the hose can be quite shocking, and it's not surprising that she freaked out. 

When you go to bathe her, tie her to something sturdy so she can't get away. Then with a shower attachment, start with warm water at the base of the tail and work your way up the back, down the sides and legs, then the chest, then do her head last. Same with the shampoo and the rinse. She should accept this much better than the cold hose! If she's still flipping out, try taking her to a professional groomer (as soon as her vaccines are done). Groomers have the equipment and expertise to make the pup's experience a pleasant, or at least tolerable one. Once the groomer gets your pup used to being bathed, it should be easier for you to do it at home.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, popped a blood vessel in its eye? Our dog hates bath time, so we only do it about 4x year. She is 3 years old now and nothing has helped. Getting in the bath, using a shower head or cups of water, warm water vs. cool water. We did a bath last month and I could feel her tremble. Definitely sounds like a two person job with your dog. I'm wondering if there is any natural or prescription remedy to calm her down prior to bath time?

With our previous dog, so her hair would not clog the drain, we got a plastic outdoor landscaping tub to use outside. I then would either heat on the stove or get warm water from the sink and put it in the tub so it would be comfortable. But she like liked baths and would even come in the shower with me.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

you guys may have a point with really cold water. I didn't think of that since I'm in South Florida ;-) I think our hose water in the dead of "winter" is upwards of 75°.


----------



## Rogue's Mama (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the suggestions! Next time we do a bath we will try the bath tub. We have to bathe our dogs every 6 weeks and sometimes before that because of how hot it is here and every time it rains (which is probably 3-4 days a week) my yard floods and they of course run and play in the mud . My shepherd/chow mix used to hate baths too and taking her to the groomer really helped her but with our puppy Rogue, I have just never seen anything like that before. It honestly scarred me the way she was biting us and then she popped a blood vessel in her eye! I never knew dogs could freak out that much haha! 
One more question.. we are having a difficult time with controlling our puppies water intake.. she is OBSESSED with water.. I am constantly running around making sure my kids didnt leave the toilets open because she will just sit in there and drink tons and tons of water. I am pretty sure she likes water more than food. Is there a way to help control this? It wouldnt bother me besides when she does end up finding a water source she goes potty like every 15 minutes (not exaggerating). Is this normal??


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

My girl absolutely hates water. if its pouring outside I hold an umbrella over her. Spoiled l
Anyway she' s 13 months old and I have tried bathing her since she came home at 8 weeks.
It's not getting easier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Rogue's Mama said:


> My shepherd/chow mix used to hate baths too and taking her to the groomer really helped her but with our puppy Rogue, I have just never seen anything like that before. It honestly scarred me the way she was biting us and then she popped a blood vessel in her eye! I never knew dogs could freak out that much haha!


I've seen that happen before with dogs that REALLY flip out.

I think your pup would be great candidate for the groomer's, someone who is experienced, patient, and likes working with wild puppies. Too bad you're not any closer or I would do it.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

When I was fostering Cinder she came to me filthy and had ticks and was just generally gross. I decided to give her a bath outside with the hose and she flipped out, ended up breaking her collar. I put one of those loop collars (I can't think of the name for the life of me...) around her and clipped her up like I used to do when I volunteered at a local pet salon. The hated the hose, so I tried using buckets. She took to that muuuuuch better and was calmer when the hose was off and the water was just being poured over her... Overall a very interesting experience. XD Trying the indoor bath is a good idea too but if you would like an outdoor solution you should try the bucket thing too. :3


----------



## Rogue's Mama (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the help. I have decided that for her next bath I will just take her to the groomers and hopefully they will know how to handle my puppy's fear of bath time! I have been turning on the hose outside and just spraying it around (not at her) trying to get her used to it but she runs to the other side of the yard. However, I am determined to help her get over this fear!


----------



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

Rainer used to be terrified of baths. My brother had to help me hold him down and Rainer would scream the whole time. He does love splashing in water though and I slowly figured out the sound of the water gushing out of the hose freaked him out. What I did was take a kiddy pool filled with water and threw some toys in there, put on a bathing suit, and splashed around with Rainer. I occasionally hosed him down while we were playing and shampooed him in the kiddy pool. After each bath I threw a party and we played a game of chase + ball. He'll now tolerate baths, throws himself down on the ground waiting for the towel rubdown/massage then runs around excited for his ball. The more fun I made it for him during and after, the better he behaved so he can receive his reward.

Oh, and I gradually turned up the hose pressure for each bath. The first few baths took foooooooorever to get all the shampoo out of his coat, but it was worth it!


----------



## Rogue's Mama (Aug 8, 2013)

SUCCESS!!! Thank you all so much for your responses here. We have not yet conquered the hose but bath time and just water fun time is a huge success. She has her little pool and when we take her to lakes, she dives in! This is such a huge difference! She does amazing now besides she looks a little funny in the water because she sticks only her head under water! She literally just dunks her own head and will do it over and over. I tried to get a picture of it but she does it so fast I couldnt get the picture.


----------



## mightyschwartz (Aug 12, 2013)

I did Lola's first 2 or 3 baths in the tub, but now at 50+ lbs and shedding tons it doesn't make since. The first 2 baths she went crazy trying to get out and would yelp.

She had to get accustomed to it and since it's summer time in Houston, she LOVED the cold hose water(was actually scolding hot at first because it was so hot out).

She will occasionally attempt to get away from it after she gets tired of being sprayed, but I just tie her up to our play equipment in the yard and do it. Usually only takes about 10 minutes to get her done and then she rolls in the grass a bit...


----------

